# Shower valve with tub spout mounted low



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Have a customer that has a very large shower that you can fill up with water and make a little pool about 1' deep......has two valves in this shower and both have tub spouts mounted approx. 26"" from the valve. His existing valves are 3 valve. He needs new faucets. Delta single lever valves are not suppose to have a spout drop longer than 18" or it can dribble out the shower head and spout at the same time.
I was thinking of increasing the spout drop to 3/4 and using a 3/4 plain spout with a push button diverter valve. I really dont want to add a transfer valve in the wall and was wondering if increasing diameter of the spout drop would keep it from dribbling out of both once I install the new valve. The drops are straight down....with one ell turning out for the spout. So what do ya think?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Have a customer that has a very large shower that you can fill up with water and make a little pool about 1' deep......has two valves in this shower and both have tub spouts mounted approx. 26"" from the valve. His existing valves are 3 valve. He needs new faucets. Delta single lever valves are not suppose to have a spout drop longer than 18" or it can dribble out the shower head and spout at the same time.
> I was thinking of increasing the spout drop to 3/4 and using a 3/4 plain spout with a push button diverter valve. I really dont want to add a transfer valve in the wall and was wondering if increasing diameter of the spout drop would keep it from dribbling out of both once I install the new valve. The drops are straight down....with one ell turning out for the spout. So what do ya think?
> 
> Couple of things come to mind lower spout ... a small spout like a toe tester would work better and look neater and not be a tripping hazard.
> ...


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it will work.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Couple of things come to mind lower spout ... a small spout like a toe tester would work better and look neater and not be a tripping hazard.
> 
> Would a twin ell shower fitting help out?
> 
> Just thinking with my fingers.


Tripping is not gonna be a problem,I postd some pics and you can see a curb built under the spout at the floor. The curb prevents you from getting that close to the spout unless you step up onto the little ledge. Good thinking about safety tho:thumbsup: This shower is very big and I think the entore shower is a hazzard. Theres are multiple sharp 90 degree edges from regular tile being usd instead of bullnose tile. Sorry job if you get down and really look at it.
Twin ell would work but then you would hafta bend over to divert the water.
ADD> In the 1st pic the spout is gone.....the nipple rusted out and the spout fell off. In the second pic is the left hand end of the shower and from the pic angle you can see the spout on that end


----------

